# Ko Olina Beach news



## easyrider (Apr 4, 2015)

Ko Olina Beach is open to the public as the lagoons and walkway are on public lands. Locals go here and just do what they want for the most part. The problem might be that tourists staying in cheaper hotels near Ko Olina will have access to the lagoons. These lagoons include semi private resort areas with lounge chairs and umbrellas. 

The big attraction for this area is it isn't as crowded as other beaches.

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/2...ilman-wants-it


Bill


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 4, 2015)

IMO the beaches near KoOlina aren't that crowded, especially from Nanakuli north with the exception of any of the better surfing spots. The lagoons at KoOlina are privately owned and the public is allowed access because the original developer was required to provide a number of public parking places. Once those places are occupied that's it for public access unless they walk in from Farrington Hwy.
Where are the cheaper hotels near KoOlina?


----------



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2015)

I am not sure about the cheap hotels nearby either. The closest hotels are in Makaha and the beach there is better IMHO.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 4, 2015)

Im thinking the hotels in Pearl City are about 15 - 20 minutes away are probably the closest to Ko Olina and maybe the least expensive. 

There is plenty of room for more hotel development in Kapolei business districts, imo. 


Bill


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 4, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Im thinking the hotels in Pearl City are about 15 - 20 minutes away are probably the closest to Ko Olina and maybe the least expensive.
> 
> There is plenty of room for more hotel development in Kapolei business districts, imo.
> 
> ...



I think there are two on the drawing boards for Kapolei, a Marriott Residence Inn and a Hilton Hampton


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 4, 2015)

Unless more public parking opens up in the future, the lagoons must have pretty consistent numbers of public users.  Every time I go there it's tough to find parking if you're not staying at a hotel.  The lagoon closest to the marina is where the majority of the public end up going, and that's not even in front of a hotel.  

I'm a big fan of the "no private beaches in Hawaii" policy as it would be unjust to not give everyone an opportunity to enjoy every beach.  As it stands, most of the public beaches in Hawaii with space constraints use limited parking to restrict public numbers.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 6, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Im thinking the hotels in Pearl City are about 15 - 20 minutes away are probably the closest to Ko Olina and maybe the least expensive.
> 
> There is plenty of room for more hotel development in Kapolei business districts, imo.
> 
> ...



Where are the hotels in Pearl City? I don't know of any.   Closest motels are in Aiea and airport area.


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 7, 2015)

Chrispee said:


> Unless more public parking opens up in the future, the lagoons must have pretty consistent numbers of public users.  Every time I go there it's tough to find parking if you're not staying at a hotel.  The lagoon closest to the marina is where the majority of the public end up going, and that's not even in front of a hotel.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the "no private beaches in Hawaii" policy as it would be unjust to not give everyone an opportunity to enjoy every beach.  As it stands, most of the public beaches in Hawaii with space constraints use limited parking to restrict public numbers.



If all the public parking in lagoon 4 is full you can pay $10 and they will let you park in the marina parking area.


----------



## spaulino (Apr 13, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Ko Olina Beach is open to the public as the lagoons and walkway are on public lands. Locals go here and just do what they want for the most part. The problem might be that tourists staying in cheaper hotels near Ko Olina will have access to the lagoons. These lagoons include semi private resort areas with lounge chairs and umbrellas.
> 
> The big attraction for this area is it isn't as crowded as other beaches.
> 
> ...



IMO, i dont think it's a problem that the public can access Ko''Olina beaches. We are frequent visitors in Hawaii, and my husband also have families that live there. We've stayed in KoÓlina quite a few times and actually currently on the market for purchasing at KoÓlina. When we are not staying in the hotel, we spend time with my hubbie's family and believe me, the last place they want to go is a beach where you have to pay for parking.. They'd rather go to other beaches and park for FREE. After all, there are no private beaches in Hawaii , locals and/or visitors from other hotels like to just park, even on the street and go surfing or enjoy the beach. I know I've seen people (not owners at KoÓlina) at Lagoon 4, even other lagoons but I don't think it was ever "too much" people... Like one other poster said, there are only a few public parking spots in the area and once that's full, I dont think they'd pay the $10.. Some will but most will not. Unless they add many more parking spots for public, i dont think there'll be a issue of over crowding.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 13, 2015)

*ALL* beaches in Hawaii are public, and developers are required to provide access and parking.  Ko Olina is no different.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 13, 2015)

I also think this is a non-issue.  I grew up in Aiea, and I don't recall there being any hotels in Pearl City either -- motels, maybe, but I don't recall that either.  

Granted, Kapolei has been built out quite a bit since I lived there, but I also don't see a ton of locals going out there -- you are going to get your Makakilo/Kapolei residents going there, but people are not driving from all areas of the island to go to Ko Olina beach.  I realize parking is an issue but it generally is at every beach on the weekend.

Personally, I don't think the state can have it both ways.  They want expanded parking, but I can't see them doing a better job to maintain the property than Ko Olina currently is doing.  $8m is a lot of money, and I can see that eroding over time if the state took over as budget cuts take effect in hard times.

There aren't any private beaches, but there are those restricted by the military base like Bellows.  At Bellows I believe there is a public area before the checkpoint and an area reserved for military (at least there used to be).  My dad was in the military and I remember spending sunny weekends out there on the powdery sand in waimanalo.  Good times, but off topic 

-ryan


----------



## frank808 (Apr 13, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> I also think this is a non-issue.  I grew up in Aiea, and I don't recall there being any hotels in Pearl City either -- motels, maybe, but I don't recall that either.
> 
> Granted, Kapolei has been built out quite a bit since I lived there, but I also don't see a ton of locals going out there -- you are going to get your Makakilo/Kapolei residents going there, but people are not driving from all areas of the island to go to Ko Olina beach.  I realize parking is an issue but it generally is at every beach on the weekend.
> 
> ...


Bellows is still that way.  Public has access to the beaches from Noon Friday till Sunday evening.  Then during the week there is no public access. If you are military you have access 24/7 on the Bellows Air Force Base side.


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...-14&u=ujWD5ZH3GKGKgWov+5eFGMoCdu&t=1429035069

I still don't think these new hotels/motels will make KoOlina beaches more crowded. Nimitz and White Plains are equally close to these hotels and the beaches are less crowded.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 14, 2015)

No way the Parks Dept will do a better job or even sufficient job maintaining Ko'olina beaches. Was there last week and they were dredging sand out of the lagoon #3 to refill the sand on the beach and decrease the slope incline. There was a lip drop off from the grass to the sand at the beginning of the week, but a few days later sand was added to make the step down safer. This was helpful for young and not so yound.


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 16, 2015)

nice to see hawaiian families enjoying the beach at KoOlina.  Multi generational having a small birthday party, military families, etc

In the mornings, senior group meets there and has a walk on the pathway for exercise

Good to see people other than vacationers enjoying hawaii


----------

